# "SMART Short Test- Failed" Error Message



## fozzy40 (Dec 3, 2006)

I ran PC Doctor 5 for Windows on my IBM T43 and I got this "SMART Short Test- failed" error message. Does anyone know what this means?

Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

either s.m.a.r.t monitoring of the hard drive is disabled in the bios or your h/d may have a problem


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would immediately back up all your important data. Burn it to a CD/DVD or put it on another removable storage device. Then we will go from there.


----------



## fozzy40 (Dec 3, 2006)

Already done.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Now download SpeedFan from my sig. Go the S.M.A.R.T tab and Select your hard disk. Then click Perform an in-depth analysis on the hard disk.

You will see percentage values for Performance & Fitness at the bottom. Post these values. If you can post a screenshot of the page, that will be great. http://www.techsupportforum.com/862360-post15.html


----------



## fozzy40 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can't copy the link - it won't work. Follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/862360-post15.html


----------



## fozzy40 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=156276473/PictureID=3624541275/a=7424070_7424070/t_=7424070


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It looks like SMART made an error here and the disk is fine. This does happen. To make completely sure, download the diagnostic utility here:
http://www.fis.fujitsu.com/support/disk/software/fjdt_v6.90.zip


----------

